
Rip Creator of Cut/Copy/Paste - ashish5887
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/20/tech/larry-tesler-obituary-copy-paste-trnd/index.html
======
mtmail
The frontpage discussion after the news first broke
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282)

~~~
ashish5887
Ty!

